# Anyone Here Have Info About A Kamfa X Zz Flowerhorn



## Sylar_92

Hey guys, I was recently offered a Kamfa x ZZ flowerhorn but I dont know much about it except it's collection point in thailand. If anyone has some info on I would appreciate it if you can post it up here. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tensa

can you be a little more specific with what information your looking for?


----------



## Sylar_92

Tensa said:


> can you be a little more specific with what information your looking for?


Tank setup and also about what they are. I heard they are just a blood parrot flower horn cross.


----------



## AKSkirmish

http://www.flowerhornusa.com/

Readup on them before purchase.......


----------



## Tensa

AK gave you what you need. as for tank setup they are not all that picky really.


----------



## Sylar_92

Tensa said:


> http://www.flowerhornusa.com/
> 
> Readup on them before purchase.......


[/quote]

Alright, thanks guys for the link. Do you guys think a 3" Kamfa x ZZ is worth $40 or should I look for a better offer?


----------



## AKSkirmish

We have no idea on the quality of the fish in ?-A 3 inch one could be worth it if from right stain...Hence the readup before purchase I mentioned....Providing a pic could possibly help......

Research is huge when playing in the FH game.....











AKSkirmish said:


> We have no idea on the quality of the fish in ?-A 3 inch one could be worth it if from right strain...Hence the readup before purchase I mentioned....Providing a pic could possibly help......
> 
> Research is huge when playing in the FH game.....


----------



## Tensa

lmao i was just about to say what u said AK but i think this is the one he is talking about


----------



## AKSkirmish

Tensa said:


> lmao i was just about to say what u said AK but i think this is the one he is talking about


LMFAO









I myself am picking one up today in about an hour.......I am giving $50 for it and it doesn't seem as good as quality as in the above pic.....Although I have higher prices in my area....with that said though....I myself would give $40 for the one in the pic...But certainly at the same time I have alot better specimens at that size also.....But they generally command a higher price tag


----------



## Sylar_92

AKSkirmish said:


> lmao i was just about to say what u said AK but i think this is the one he is talking about


LMFAO









I myself am picking one up today in about an hour.......I am giving $50 for it and it doesn't seem as good as quality as in the above pic.....Although I have higher prices in my area....with that said though....I myself would give $40 for the one in the pic...But certainly at the same time I have alot better specimens at that size also.....But they generally command a higher price tag
[/quote]

Yeah thats the one, the seller/supplyer said he would hook me up with more fish when he gets them or i can request a few and he will see what he can do. He told me he could get a few nice discus from thailand. I saw super aggressive baby flower horns at Dragon aquarium with the horn fully developed already before they moved again, they had them listed for $125 but their new location doesnt have them in stock anymore.


----------



## Tensa

lol the horn is called a "kok" there are a couple different types of kok's and the size and type are a reflection of the quality as well.


----------



## Sylar_92

Tensa said:


> lol the horn is called a "kok" there are a couple different types of kok's and the size and type are a reflection of the quality as well.


"KOK?"...LOL ,same rule applies with human "KOK", Thanks for the correct term I would have never guessed that what it would be called.







I just finished reading some articles on the FlowerHornUSA site, really helpful to answering my questions but I guess I have a bit more to look over til I get to the part about the KOK.


----------



## scent troll

the kamfa strain is obtained by select breeding. i forgot what exactly is involved with obtaining this strain but its a little advanced for the typical breeder. i do know the kamfas have white/yellow eyes usually, a fan tail and the head bumps are very colorful. almost like a swirl of many different colors. the eyes are also sunken and their mouth is a little more streamline.
the kamfas body is pretty large. a more chizzled look. almost boxy looking. 
flowerhorns are really a breed all their own. there is a craze around these fish. best bet would be to track down a website dedicated to them. im sure some enthusiasts would tell you everything, but i hope what i told you helps. 
in the FH world they are really highly saught after fish


----------



## Sylar_92

Central said:


> the kamfa strain is obtained by select breeding. i forgot what exactly is involved with obtaining this strain but its a little advanced for the typical breeder. i do know the kamfas have white/yellow eyes usually, a fan tail and the head bumps are very colorful. almost like a swirl of many different colors. the eyes are also sunken and their mouth is a little more streamline.
> the kamfas body is pretty large. a more chizzled look. almost boxy looking.
> flowerhorns are really a breed all their own. there is a craze around these fish. best bet would be to track down a website dedicated to them. im sure some enthusiasts would tell you everything, but i hope what i told you helps.
> in the FH world they are really highly saught after fish


Yeah, what you told me helped alot. But the thing I've been reading up about is the different strains. I have a couple of pics the supplier sent me as well as the ones he posted and he stated that it's a Kamfa ZZ cross, but odly enough it actually looks alot like a red dragon FH. Either way it is a beautify FH, most likly I would rate it a AA for now becuase it has full flowering across its body and the pearls arnt in yet as well as the kok. Heres the pics below, do you think its a Kamfa ZZ cross or just a regular red dragon?


----------



## scent troll

to me it looks like a red dragon...but its hard for me to tell. im not the best with the flowerhorn. there are so many variables. what are this guys crudentials? is he a breeder? is there anyway to find out about him? usually if he sells for a living he wont sell a mislabeled fish. especially a highly saught after fish

either way, thats a beautiful looking FH!


----------



## AKSkirmish

My new one that I just got for $50









Another not so good shot-lol


----------



## Sylar_92

Central said:


> My new one that I just got for $50
> 
> View attachment 201881
> 
> 
> Another not so good shot-lol
> 
> View attachment 201882


Nice! what strain is that?


----------



## AKSkirmish

Mine would be basically the same thing as the one in ? from yourself.......

Easily put though-It's a mutt....lol


----------



## Piranha-Freak101

fish looks good AK


----------



## AKSkirmish

Cheers
Sylar-what have you decided-If anything yet?


----------



## Sylar_92

AKSkirmish said:


> Cheers
> Sylar-what have you decided-If anything yet?


The suppier has put a hold on the Fh for me, since Just set up another tank for it. I'll post pics of when I pick it up and after its in the tank. Cheers to you too







. Iam his first customer so far and we have been talking so I guess we're on good terms if I ask for a deal on anything I want in the future.


----------



## AKSkirmish

Right on
Enjoy it man

I look forward to watching you grow it out.....Have you had one before at all?
If not-Your gonna love this guy and the attitude/personality they have........


----------



## Sylar_92

AKSkirmish said:


> Right on
> Enjoy it man
> 
> I look forward to watching you grow it out.....Have you had one before at all?
> If not-Your gonna love this guy and the attitude/personality they have........


No I havent, Am also looking forward to it. I heard you can train these guys even more aggressive than a rhom. My brother's one use to eat feeders and cichlid gold.


----------

